# Day Drinking thread



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2019)

Present and accounting yes Farr


----------



## P-E (Jul 7, 2019)

This sounds good to me.


----------



## User1 (Jul 8, 2019)

thirded


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2019)

I just had an IPA here in Canada.


----------



## Supe (Jul 9, 2019)

P-E said:


> I just had an IPA here in Canada.


Every IPA I tried in Canada tasted like shitty lager.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2019)

I feel like day drinking right now, that's for sure.


----------



## P-E (Jul 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Every IPA I tried in Canada tasted like shitty lager.


I found a decent one in New Brunswick from Trailway Brewing called Hu Jon Hops.  Upstate Maine is next. Not sure what I’ll find there.  Brought some from home just in case.


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2019)

Having another this afternoon.   I could get used to this.


----------



## Violator (Jul 10, 2019)

This is a depressing post to read at work


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2019)

Violator said:


> This is a depressing post to read at work


You shouldn’t be at work then.


----------



## P-E (Jul 10, 2019)

Work interferes with day drinking ...

most of the time.


----------



## User1 (Jul 10, 2019)

I'm still at work..


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Jul 10, 2019)

Sun is technically still up


----------



## MA_PE (Jul 11, 2019)

I was day drinking from 7/3 through the Stones concert on 7/7.  Been drying out since.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 11, 2019)

I drink during the day every day.

Coffee is my favorite, but sometimes I splurge and go for a monster.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 12, 2019)

Hello! I have arrived!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 12, 2019)

My 12 y/o has three friends sleeping over. I'm at the bar.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 13, 2019)

Sittin' on the beach about 4 beers deep already. Happy Saturday y'all!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 13, 2019)

We've got an excessive heat watch up here in the Twin Cities. Granted, it is nothing like the real southern US heat but we are simply not used to it up here.

Good day to drink up my growler.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 13, 2019)

It’s so f’n hot here I may go to Vegas to cool off...

But at least I’m drinking lots of water


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2019)

We can't realistically expect people to make it past 8 pm if we knowingly serve a drink that is 75% (three shots) 80 proof alcohol as a signature cocktail at our wedding reception, right?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2019)

^^Sounds like a challenge if you ask me.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2019)

But we're trying to keep the party going til 2 am! And drinks will stay to be served at 5 pm.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 17, 2019)

You really should have invited EB... I know many EBers could keep up (not me though).


----------



## User1 (Jul 17, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> But we're trying to keep the party going til 2 am! And drinks will stay to be served at 5 pm.


you know i could keep goin!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> you know i could keep goin!


This is very true and I know from personal experience!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 17, 2019)

mudpuppy said:


> You really should have invited EB... I know many EBers could keep up (not me though).


How about this...

Party at leggo's place where the goal is to consume all the leftover alcohol from the wedding... Will update with quantities and types after my honeymoon!


----------



## User1 (Jul 17, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> How about this...
> 
> Party at leggo's place where the goal is to consume all the leftover alcohol from the wedding... Will update with quantities and types after my honeymoon!﻿


YES IM SO IN


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 17, 2019)

Day drinking in Punta Cana!! Salud!!


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 17, 2019)

Yes sir Mr President!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 21, 2019)

Yummmm


----------



## Ble_PE (Jul 27, 2019)

Having a birthday party for mini-ble2 so I've had a few drinks to help me deal with 8 screaming 8 year old girls. Time for a refill!!


----------



## matt267 PE (Jul 27, 2019)

Ble_PE said:


> Having a birthday party for mini-ble2 so I've had a few drinks to help me deal with 8 screaming 8 year old girls. Time for a refill!!


I know your pain. I'll have a drink for you.


----------



## User1 (Jul 27, 2019)

I had 6 ciders


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2019)

No Ragrets


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 28, 2019)

Finally up I here!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 31, 2019)

Pretty sure my liver hates me after our 1 week vacation in an all inclusive resort at St. Lucia.


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2019)

So, um, I don't quite know how to say this, but I think my friends are alcoholics. And my now husband and I are enablers. The first sign was when we had gone through two 1.75 L bottles of Herradura Reposado and one 1.75 L bottle of Cointreau within the first hour of our reception.

We went through $4500 of liquor, wine (120 bottles), and 550 beers with only having twelve bottles of wine leftover because they were in a house away from the main reception area.

But also, a good portion of our friends are champs and managed to stay up til past 2 am whilst very inebriated!


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2019)

Holy shit.  I didn't even spend half that much on booze for our wedding, and still had two cases of beer, a half dozen bottles of wine, and a bit of a half keg left over.  How many people did you invite?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

sounds like good people...

I am going to miss summer, its defin better for day drinking!


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 19, 2019)

We had 115 people, of which, only 100 were drinkers (thanks to kiddos and pregnant ladies) and then take another 10-15 off for lightweight drinkers who were older family members. So I'd solidly say we had maybe 90 people drinking.


----------



## Supe (Aug 19, 2019)

We had about 80 adults, lightweights included at ours.  So, yes, your friends are definitively alcoholics.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 19, 2019)

my in laws were hard core Baptist's at the time we got married so we only had champagne at the reception -it sucked - but its only a day and I don't even know where the VHS is of the wedding so no real loss   IMO


----------



## User1 (Aug 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> my in laws were hard core Baptist's at the time we got married so we only had champagne at the reception -it sucked - but its only a day and I don't even know where the VHS is of the wedding so no real loss   IMO


LOL VHS


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2019)

was hoping someone would catch that!


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

i have a vhs of my wedding also


----------



## leggo PE (Aug 20, 2019)

What is this VHS you speak of?

(kidding, I'm not that young!)


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 20, 2019)

Can you get that VHS to put in our VCR?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 20, 2019)

@Dleg has a Beta tape of his wedding.  ld-025:


----------



## Dleg (Aug 20, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> @Dleg has a Beta tape of his wedding.  ld-025:


Not true!  But I do in fact have a VHS tape of it, and no VHS player to watch it on anymore..... God damn how much money we spent on that tape....


----------



## akwooly (Aug 20, 2019)

It's all good, I converted ours to Laserdisc.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 20, 2019)

Ours even has a special custom case that I’m sure cost some $$$$ back in the day...

But also
No VCR


----------



## mudpuppy (Aug 21, 2019)

I still have a VCR just in case I need it.  But we just got married a few years ago so that's on DVD.

But I do have our high school senior party on VHS.  I'm afraid to watch that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 22, 2019)

We had a VCR, but I can't say I've seen it recently.  It used to be stashed in the closest "just in case".  I guess my other half trashed it.  Won't be watching *Batman: Mask of the Phantasm *any time soon, i suppose.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 23, 2019)

I have a VHS vcr.  I gave away my VHS camera to my nephew to use as a prop in s movie he was making.  I also have a Hi-8 video camera


----------



## JayKay PE (Aug 23, 2019)

Wait.  Do you guys not have a VCR?  My family has a vacation house upstate that still has 2 VCRs, a VCR-rewinder tape thingy, and the Sega genesis hooked up.

Shit.  We played the hell out of Sonic 2 and re-watched Pollyanna last time we were there.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 23, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Wait.  Do you guys not have a VCR?  My family has a vacation house upstate that still has 2 VCRs, a VCR-rewinder tape thingy, and the Sega genesis hooked up.
> 
> Shit.  We played the hell out of Sonic 2 and re-watched Pollyanna last time we were there.


Camping in the 90’s...


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 24, 2019)

I wish I still had my Genesis!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2019)

Our pool closes Labor Day and I really want at least one more day drinking day before I begin my snow dances


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 27, 2019)

Day drinking prep is complete!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2019)

- 1 fro
The pic above


----------



## P-E (Aug 29, 2019)

Is that a st patty’s day brew on the right?

beer night tonight.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2019)

Just a different color mason jar


----------



## User1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Is night time still day time because it's part of a day.


----------



## P-E (Aug 31, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> Is night time still day time because it's part of a day.


Sounds good to me.  Having a treehouse brewery IPA.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

Had a couple voodo RANGERS at 10,000 feet- not sure if that makes them stronger but they tasted like it... but now I can’t sleep! So I think I’ll have another


----------



## Dleg (Sep 2, 2019)

I used to always believe that altitude makes you get drunker with less alcohol consumed. But I just googled it and apparently there's not much good evidence to suggest that is true. 

https://www.sciencefocus.com/science/does-altitude-affect-how-you-react-to-alcohol/


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 2, 2019)

Lots of data presented in that article //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png

High altitude does make you pee more though...


----------



## User1 (Sep 9, 2019)

i day drinked sat am! mimosas around 11


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 9, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i day drinked sat am! mimosas around 11


Me too! CL smoothies at approximately 8:30 am!

Then dim sum at 10 am, with Sapporo. It was a messy meal, haha!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Sep 9, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> i day drinked sat am! mimosas around 11






leggo PE said:


> Me too! CL smoothies at approximately 8:30 am!
> 
> Then dim sum at 10 am, with Sapporo. It was a messy meal, haha!


Me too! At a kid's birthday party, no less!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 13, 2019)

Had a Mac &amp; Jack’s today, whaddup


----------



## akwooly (Sep 29, 2019)

Morning drinkingy ?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 29, 2019)

akwooly said:


> Morning drinkingy ?


I may need to if my fantasy team doesn’t do so well.


----------



## akwooly (Sep 29, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I may need to if my fantasy team doesn’t do so well.


Still drinking


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Is it time yet?


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 18, 2019)

always


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2019)

Well I guess we park this thread until winter is over


----------



## csb (Nov 21, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Well I guess we park this thread until winter is over


Did Colorado ban Christmas?


----------



## Supe (Nov 21, 2019)

Seriously - three major family-bearing holidays in the next 40 days, and you see this as the time to NOT day drink?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 21, 2019)

It just seems funnier when it’s warm out?

But I will Defin be drinking Over the holidays - over macho grande? No I’ll never be over macho grande!

But we have no family coming out so maybe not as much as you all!

This past summer almost every Saturday we would get up and workout , then ride bikes down to this Mexican place and drink margaritas- stop by our neighborhood pool and drink some more...


----------



## csb (Nov 22, 2019)

Get some benches for the backyard, wait for it to dump snow, put on all your ski gear, then go drink in the backyard. It's like apres ski, only 1. you don't have to get on MFing I-70 and 2. the beer is way cheaper.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 22, 2019)

I am also {not} ashamed to admit that I stole a few of those large margarita glasses (dropped them in my bike camel back bag on the way out) the kind you often only find at Mexican restaurants, these were pretty high quality and well, now I have an 8 place setting for friends   but damn they take up a lot of room!


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 22, 2019)

Shit what’s up fellowenginneer people ?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 31, 2020)

Up in this bitch and wondering how much it cost to uber home 30 miles in denver traffic&gt;?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 7, 2020)

Preswnt


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2020)

Here x3


----------



## Exengineer (Feb 11, 2021)

So far this year I have been able to drink at any time on Monday because I have not worked on any Monday this year. That's the advantage of being semi-retired on contract. I am not a corporate slave.


----------

